# Installing a Sub this Weekend.



## pelploufe (Feb 10, 2015)

So, got the Cruze last month, loving it, but it need some more bass. So i contacted a Friend who had a decent system in is STI which he sold to me for pretty cheap.

So i got a JL Audio 10" 3w3-4 and a Clarion DPX1851.

Since i work in a MDF Factory i got the box made from the JL Audio webside for this exact subs.

Pick up my 4g Wiring kit from a local shop and my Metra LOC for the speaker.

Now, just curious what wire i should use for the LOC? any that are easy of acces?

Thanks


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Weak subs and amp imo but do you have the pioneer radio?


----------



## pelploufe (Feb 10, 2015)

No bsse LT radio


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

That is not a w3 that is a W1... The picture you have is mis-labled


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

illroyale said:


> Weak subs and amp imo but do you have the pioneer radio?


Weak for what...? Not everybody wants 130db plus. IMO that is a silly thing to say.

OP did you go with an acoustic suspension or a bass reflex design?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

pelploufe said:


> Now, just curious what wire i should use for the LOC? any that are easy of acces?


What do you mean what wire should you use?


----------



## pelploufe (Feb 10, 2015)

The wire i know is the one from the rear door speaker but i was wondering if you had the color or an easy spot to tap in.


----------



## pelploufe (Feb 10, 2015)

OP did you go with an acoustic suspension or a bass reflex design?


Not sure what u mean... he told me it was a JL Audio 10" 3w3-4 and im getting the ported box from the JL audio specs sheet


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

sorry bass reflex is a technical term for a ported type enclosure. 







W3







W1
When you searched for the image it was wrong in the description of the picture. I am not doubting that you got a w3 but your picture is not correct that you pulled from wherever you got it


----------



## pelploufe (Feb 10, 2015)

hificruzer226 said:


> sorry bass reflex is a technical term for a ported type enclosure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks

i'm getting it monday night, getting the sub and Amp from a coworker but we work at 300km from each other so it take a few day to get here.

Paid about 150$ for both, which for what i can see is less then just then amp, and about a third of the sub price. 

and i heard it before i dont think i need anymore than this at it is already pretty loud, just not crazy loud... got kids it the back that need to survive


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

pelploufe said:


> The wire i know is the one from the rear door speaker but i was wondering if you had the color or an easy spot to tap in.



​*Left Front Speaker (+/-) *blue - brown/blue behind radio, black 44 pin plug, pins 40 - 32
​*
Right Front Speaker (+/-) *yellow - yellow/black or yellow - blue/brown radio, black 44 pin plug, pins 39 - 31

​


----------



## pelploufe (Feb 10, 2015)

Got all the parts today!

installing it tomorow. but one question why is the bottom door plastic so hard to get off!?!? :-O


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

What do you mean by bottom door plastic?


----------



## pelploufe (Feb 10, 2015)

The front was hard but did get off ok, the rear one cracked.... gonna go order one this week but is there a trick/HowTo on how to remove the inside?

Thanks


----------



## kentuckyboy (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes it is a royal pain to get those off, you need to take the ones between the doors off first then work your way back. When I put my subs and amps in I removed the rear seats also just to make cable routing easier. I used a small, long flat head screwdriver. Just be careful as to not scratch anything. If I remember correctly there are four clips on the front and two on back panel.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Do it on a hot day when those platic pieces are more plyable and snap out with little effort . piece of pie ..


----------



## pelploufe (Feb 10, 2015)

Its still about -20c this morning....


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Do You have a garage ? Warm it up with a lp gas BBQ grill . Oh and cook up some thing fer dinner while your at IT ...


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

You can run the cables without removing the back trim piece. Just tuck in the cable at the middle of the car and the part closer to the back. Then, just tug both sides (you might need a helper) and the tension should just pull the cable inside the trim. I couldn't figure out how to remove the back seats and I had already gotten annoyed removing the stereo so I just used an old wire hanger to lead the wires to the trunk.


----------



## pelploufe (Feb 10, 2015)

So i got it installed and its awesome, sound great and hit hard


----------

